# Scales and tail (leicester) + Wharf reptiles(notts)



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone been to either of these shops recently?- what do they have in the way of royals, hoggies, and sand boas?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

wharf have western tri colour and giant madagascan hogs, duno bout scails n tails wharf also had sand boas in but might have sold em

daniel


----------



## shaun n phil (Sep 30, 2007)

scales web site is normally up to date


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

they had some before xmas in wharf. they have a nice mexi king though(completely irrelevant lol)


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

scales has some sand boas and hoggies. a couple of normal royals, but i dont think theyve got any royal morphs left?

duno bout notts?


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Has anyone been to either of these shops recently?- what do they have in the way of royals, hoggies, and sand boas?


Hi all,

Scales and Tails Hognoses are one of Dave's projects, well up on hoggies for information to.

Don't know about wharf last time I whent it was not very good cages dirty they did not seem bothered.
It was well over a year ago though.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Iliria said:


> they had some before xmas in wharf. they have a nice mexi king though(completely irrelevant lol)


My girlfriend won't let me get anything like a king snake - she doens't like the stripes!!!! Just got back from my snake hunting expedition just now - all dave's snakes are out on breeding loans!!! - no hoggies for me. He's gonna have some baby sand boas soon tho. I want an Axanthic when he has them! I'm getting a pair of royals tomorrow form SteveL in coventry.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

a mexi king is completely black, no stripes


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been to wharf and they have everything you just asked including the painted frogs you also asked about the other week. You don't live that far away it would be worth a look.

The mexican they have in is the san luis potosi kingsnake which are not black.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

They were actually a different species of frog to the one i saw (same common name different scientific name). The sand boas were all males - only two left and the hoggies are too young to sex! Bit disapointed with wharf today - the guys there didn't seem that bothered that i was up for buying something! He showed absolutely no interest at all.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Did you go in mid day ?


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I go to Wharf quite often for livefood, which is very good. I've found that it depends which staff are in at the time as to how much help you get, some of them are excellent and some don't seem bothered at all... one of them in particular is great to chat to, very informative and will spend ages talking with you with no pressure to buy at all (I think his name is Gaz). I haven't seen any dirty housing there when I've been either and all their reps seem well cared for.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Gaz gets a lot of his advice from customers lol.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> Gaz gets a lot of his advice from customers lol.


It doesn't matter where it's from does it really as long as it's good advice? At least he has the humility to listen to his customers.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you saying the rest don't ?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> Gaz gets a lot of his advice from customers lol.


yeah i agree with Tina, why does it matter where his advice comes from? surely if its good advice, then its good advice?


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

vikki_john said:


> Are you saying the rest don't ?


 
I'd say that some do and some don't. How long have you been working there?


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't work there i visit.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

My mistake, you just seem very sensitive about them. Hopefully you're one of the customers passing on good advice then.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

No, I went in about half four-ish. There was a youngish guy there (I think he's the manager) who did'nt seem that bothered. The snakes I was really interested in were in a filthy viv - crap everywhere! I also saw a leo without a tail - which happens i know - but the thing that got me about it was - it was a fresh wound and had sand stuck all over it. There was also a tiny zebra tailed lizard which looked like it was on its was out - all skin and bones with a cricket sat on him. Not moaning but a bit disapointed as the other times i've been its been stunning.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

both shops have up to date sites with stock listed


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Dave didn't - he told me!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

It should be cleaner today . sat through to monday my mate works there and spends most of the day cleaning.


----------

